# About.com- IBS Survival Kit



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

One of the most vexing aspects of IBS is the unpredictability of bowel movements. Strong, urgent bouts of diarrhea may be followed by days of uncomfortable constipation. And...View the full article


----------

